# Canon lbp 3010



## sisyphus (Mar 18, 2012)

*C*an someone advise on the *C*anon lbp3010 printer configuration in CUPS and freebsd FreeBSD 9? I have set *C*anon printers with ubuntu/CUPS but I am unable to get a *C*anon printer working on my homeserver running freebsd FreeBSD/CUPS.  I have downloaded an unofficial capt 3 for solaris (ppd file). but do not know how to use it.

*M*any thanks.


----------

